# Infinito Cv size plz hel



## chucky gross (May 12, 2006)

Hi,
Appreciate your input.....
Eagerly waiting on the 2018 Infinito cv disc
5' 9 1/2'', 29'' inseam
Do I go 55 with stem positive or 57 with short stem?
I do not like to be too folded over. I like my hip flexors open.
Not too much drop, but not reaching out.
Thanks


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Would guess a 55 but go to the pro's to get it checked out and test ride the size if you can. The head tube height and stem combo is too hard to figure out for someone with out seeing them on the bike. Depends on your flexibility, torso/arm length all of which comes down to comfort/aero/performance and needs. What are you riding now size wise?


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Do you have a bike now? Do you like the fit, or want to change it a little?

I like to use *stack and reach* to compare bikes. See my comments in another post here.









Infinito geometry:

55cm stack=567 reach=381
57cm stack=583 reach=386

It's interesting that the reach is only 5mm more on the 57cm. headset is 16mm higher. Seat tube angle is slightly more vertical on the 57 -- 73 vs 73.5 degrees.

*Stems*
To compare different stem length & angle, and adding or removing spacers, I like this stem comparison tool (Standard spacers are 10mm)
For example:
100 mm stem, +6 degree, *10 *mm spacers
vs flipped:
100 mm stem, -6 degree, *30 *mm spacers -- this is just 1 mm more reach, and 1 mm lower.

*Inseam & standover*
How did you measure your inseam? By pants size, or by standing against a wall and jamming a hardback book up to your crotch?

I'm about your height, and buy 29 inch inseam pants, but my biking inseam is near 32 inches. I have a 55cm Infinito, and the standover is adequate (I never notice it), but there's not a lot of extra standover gap. The top tube would be higher on the 57.

That might be a consideration when choosing the 55 or 57. But the top bar height difference will probably be only 15 to 20mm, around 3/4 inch.

~~~~~~
My bike, 55cm Infinito CV, a perfect fit for me:

30 inches of standover measured straight up from the crank axle.
About 35 inches from the pedal axle to the top of the saddle, on a line along the downtube.

With fairly short arms, I have a 90mm stem, 20 mm spacers, about +6 or +7 degrees. So my bars are a little higher than typical. But I'm very comfortable in the drops this way, and use the drops a lot. It's nice having both the hoods and the drops be a usable hand position.


----------



## chucky gross (May 12, 2006)

So grateful for your responses. Thank you. I did find a shop in a nearby city that has a 55 and 57 in the intenso which is same Geo as the Infinito . I'm gonna get on these spend some time swapping/flipping stem etc...I will pay them for their time, as my local shop won't have either until later in November. Looking at my last bike's geo (have not been on a road bike in 5 years, purely mountain biking), ultimately I think the 55 is going to be best. Again great info. Thanks for the help. I'm getting excited........


----------

